# Pink urine in men. I'm worried about my husband.



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

A few days ago, my husband forgot to flush the toilet and I saw pink urine. He says he isn't in any pain and that it's never happened before. 

Has any other man here experienced this? Also, does pink urine always mean there's blood in the urine? 

I'm worried but it seems like my husband isn't taking this very seriously.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Has he eaten or drank anything with a lot of food coloring in it lately?


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

Numb26 said:


> Has he eaten or drank anything with a lot of food coloring in it lately?


No, I don't think so...he hasn't eaten or drank anything that he normally doesn't. I will ask him though, maybe he did at work. Thanks.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Lol, yes. It happens to me when I eat beets cooked fresh versus canned/pickled. Don't ask me how or why, but it does. The first time it happened was about two years ago, and the first time I cooked beets from scratch. A couple of hours later, there was the pink urine in the urinal. It honestly scared the **** out of me, and I had a urine sample taken the next morning. It came out perfectly normal, and not pink. It took a couple of instances for me to nail it down, but I finally figured out.

Beyond that? No clue... 🙃


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Pink urine can be a sign of blood in the urine. This can happen with urinary tract infections, bladder or kidney infections. 

If it doesn't clear up you should have the urine checked. while urinary tract infections are usually painful they don't have to be and kidney infections can cause permanent harm

Is he diabetic


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

farsidejunky said:


> Lol, yes. It happens to me when I eat beets cooked fresh versus canned/pickled. Don't ask me how or why, but it does. The first time it happened was about two years ago, and the first time I cooked beets from scratch. A couple of hours later, there was the pink urine in the urinal. It honestly scared the **** out of me, and I had a urine sample taken the next morning. It came out perfectly normal, and not pink. It took a couple of instances for me to nail it down, but I finally figured out.
> 
> Beyond that? No clue... 🙃


Thanks for sharing your experience!  
Hubby hasn't eaten any beets.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

Anastasia6 said:


> Pink urine can be a sign of blood in the urine. This can happen with urinary tract infections, bladder or kidney infections.
> 
> If it doesn't clear up you should have the urine checked. while urinary tract infections are usually painful they don't have to be and kidney infections can cause permanent harm
> 
> Is he diabetic


Thanks so much for the info. He isn't diabetic. I called his doctor's office and they said for him to go give a urine sample at a local lab, but he hasn't gone yet...it seems like he's not taking it seriously.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

so_sweet said:


> Thanks so much for the info. He isn't diabetic. I called his doctor's office and they said for him to go give a urine sample at a local lab, but he hasn't gone yet...it seems like he's not taking it seriously.


well it doesn't take much to go pee in a cup

Best course of action. Most things that cause pink pee

food
medications
infections.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

so_sweet said:


> Thanks so much for the info. He isn't diabetic. I called his doctor's office and they said for him to go give a urine sample at a local lab, but he hasn't gone yet...it seems like he's not taking it seriously.


More a question for WebMD and such.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> More a question for WebMD and such.


or his real doctor who has already told him to go pee in a cup. LOL


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

Anastasia6 said:


> or his real doctor who has already told him to go pee in a cup. LOL


LOL? So nice that you find it funny. 

I was wondering if anyone else experienced it, especially since he hasn't gone yet to give a urine sample because I don't think he's taking it very seriously. Just wanted to possibly hear other people's experiences.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Raspberries, blackberries, blueberries, beets and fruit drinks can cause discolored urine.

Also kidney stones.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

I had it years ago, when had beginning of prostate problems. Get him to a urologist and don't accept "NO" for an answer from him.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

so_sweet said:


> A few days ago, my husband forgot to flush the toilet and I saw pink urine. He says he isn't in any pain and that it's never happened before.
> 
> Has any other man here experienced this? Also, does pink urine always mean there's blood in the urine?
> 
> I'm worried but it seems like my husband isn't taking this very seriously.


Blood in urine is usually harmless, as the body often suffers tiny trauma that it needs to heal from. 
However, get him to write down any moments of discomfort and keep track of to see if he stops with the blood in urine.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

so_sweet said:


> Thanks so much for the info. He isn't diabetic. I called his doctor's office and they said for him to go give a urine sample at a local lab, but he hasn't gone yet...it seems like he's not taking it seriously.


If a one time thing, it likely isn’t a serious issue. If your husband is like many guys and hasn’t had bloodwork or urine analysis in ages, maybe now is the time!


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

In fairness, I think she was having that reaction to the post she was quoting, not your scenario.



so_sweet said:


> LOL? So nice that you find it funny.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else experienced it, especially since he hasn't gone yet to give a urine sample because I don't think he's taking it very seriously. Just wanted to possibly hear other people's experiences.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

so_sweet said:


> LOL? So nice that you find it funny.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else experienced it, especially since he hasn't gone yet to give a urine sample because I don't think he's taking it very seriously. Just wanted to possibly hear other people's experiences.


No I was LOLing the person referring you to webMD website when you had already contacted his doctor and got medical advice to pee in a cup. WebMD also wouldn't have other people's experiences.

Sorry you took offense. I'll leave.

BTW my mother in laws pink pee was a bladder infection with reduce kidney function.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

Kidney stones were the cause of blood in my urine. I had so many that I had to have a percutaneous nephrolithotomy to get them all out.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

Thanks for the helpful replies. 



Rus47 said:


> I had it years ago, when had beginning of prostate problems. Get him to a urologist and don't accept "NO" for an answer from him.


I hope the prostrate problems you experienced are better now. And yes, I won't accept no for an answer!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

so_sweet said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience!
> Hubby hasn't eaten any beets.


Have you?.....


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

so_sweet said:


> Thanks for the helpful replies.
> 
> 
> I hope the prostrate problems you experienced are better now. And yes, I won't accept no for an answer!


I ultimately had prostate cancer diagnosed about a decade after problems started. Prostate removed when was in my 50s. Not a fun trip. My Urologist who saw me for HRT two plus years ago commented “Well you are still alive so guess I did a good job on the surgery”. 

Get your husband to competent urologist. I am NOT suggesting your Hubby has any prostate issues. That was what MY problem was.


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

If he has a U.T.I. then he's due for a course of Cephalexein.

In addition to that he needs an immediate P.S.A. blood test to rule out cancer.

I speak from personal experience and from having a partner currently in her 36th year as an I.C.U. R.N.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

Anastasia6 said:


> No I was LOLing the person referring you to webMD website when you had already contacted his doctor and got medical advice to pee in a cup. WebMD also wouldn't have other people's experiences.
> 
> Sorry you took offense. I'll leave.
> 
> BTW my mother in laws pink pee was a bladder infection with reduce kidney function.


Makes sense. Sorry.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I have. Although it hurt when I peed. Went in and got an X-ray and they couldn’t see stones, and no UTI. So the cause was mysterious. Doctor suspects I passed a small stone or something.

Also recently happened to my father and in his case it was bladder cancer, but he’s pretty old.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

Rus47 said:


> I ultimately had prostate cancer diagnosed about a decade after problems started. Prostate removed when was in my 50s. Not a fun trip. My Urologist who saw me for HRT two plus years ago commented “Well you are still alive so guess I did a good job on the surgery”.
> 
> Get your husband to competent urologist. I am NOT suggesting your Hubby has any prostate issues. That was what MY problem was.


I'm going to really pressure my husband to go give the urine sample and to go see his doctor and get a referral to see a urologist. Thank-you so much for sharing your experience. I'm sorry for all the pain you must've gone through with it all, but very happy your doctor did a good job on the surgery!


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I get that when I drink too much pink Krug…


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hmmm, now I wanna see how much blue powerade I need to drink to piss out blue


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

syhoybenden said:


> If he has a U.T.I. then he's due for a course of Cephalexein.
> 
> In addition to that he needs an immediate P.S.A. blood test to rule out cancer.
> 
> I speak from personal experience and from having a partner currently in her 36th year as an I.C.U. R.N.


Thank-you so much for the info. I hope that whatever it is that caused the pink urine, it's something easily treatable. I'm super worried.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

ccpowerslave said:


> I have. Although it hurt when I peed. Went in and got an X-ray and they couldn’t see stones, and no UTI. So the cause was mysterious. Doctor suspects I passed a small stone or something.
> 
> Also recently happened to my father and in his case it was bladder cancer, but he’s pretty old.


My husband said he didn't feel pain, though I'll ask his doctor if hubby could have possibly passed a stone. 

I'm sorry to hear about your father.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

It happened to me once ten years ago, not pink but blood red. Even though I had no pain it kind of freaked me out so I went to the emergency room. They had me give a urine sample and the nurse holds it up and goes "yikes". lol. They did an ultra sound and found nothing, got a should shrug from the ER doc, next morning it was clear again. 

So....one time thing is probably nothing to panic about. If it's an ongoing issue he best get checked.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

Cooper said:


> It happened to me once ten years ago, not pink but blood red. Even though I had no pain it kind of freaked me out so I went to the emergency room. They had me give a urine sample and the nurse holds it up and goes "yikes". lol. They did an ultra sound and found nothing, got a should shrug from the ER doc, next morning it was clear again.
> 
> So....one time thing is probably nothing to panic about. If it's an ongoing issue he best get checked.


Thank-you so much for sharing this! Glad it turned out to be nothing for you and I hope that the doctor finds it's nothing in my husband's case as well!


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Key point in all the stories, go to the doctor.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

ccpowerslave said:


> Key point in all the stories, go to the doctor.


100% agree. 
I am letting him relax right now as he just got home from work but a bit later on, I'm having a serious discussion with him about taking this issue seriously, going to the doctor and going to the lab ASAP to give a urine sample.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I really wouldn't worry if it only happened once. He needs to make sure it doesn't happen again. My husband won't go to the Dr unless he's in a lot of pain 😒 and his tolerance for pain is really high. He's stubborn but it's his body and he's responsible for it.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

farsidejunky said:


> Lol, yes. It happens to me when I eat beets cooked fresh versus canned/pickled. Don't ask me how or why, but it does. The first time it happened was about two years ago, and the first time I cooked beets from scratch. A couple of hours later, there was the pink urine in the urinal. It honestly scared the **** out of me, and I had a urine sample taken the next morning. It came out perfectly normal, and not pink. It took a couple of instances for me to nail it down, but I finally figured out.
> 
> Beyond that? No clue... 🙃


Beets will do it every time.FJ, you know beets are nature’s viagra don’t you?


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

so_sweet said:


> I'll ask his doctor if hubby could have possibly passed a stone.


I truly doubt your husband has passed a stone. However, a stone could have developed in one of his kidneys and is causing some blood in the urine.

I've lost count of how many stones I've passed or how many surgeries I've had to remove the stones. It is unlike any pain I've ever experienced. Also, when the stones begin to move into the ureters, vomiting and/or dry heaving occurs. 

A simple CAT scan of your husband's kidneys would rule out stones. And I've had stones that weren't moving, so there were no symptoms to speak of.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> Hmmm, now I wanna see how much blue powerade I need to drink to piss out blue
> View attachment 87268


Once you find out you and her husband could team up for gender reveal parties.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

gaius said:


> Once you find out you and her husband could team up for gender reveal parties.


Okay, that made me laugh!


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Could be anything from he's eaten too much beetroot, to UTI to kidney stone to prostate issue. Only way to know is to get a Dr to look at him. Stay on his back about this, too important not to x


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

I had this happen to me once. I was pissing into a urinal and the backside of my penis was pressed into the rim of the urinal and had pressed my urethra shut. I went to piss and it hurt really bad and my piss came out pink. That’s my hematuria story.

Also, is he on a blood thinner by chance.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

CallingDrLove said:


> I had this happen to me once. I was pissing into a urinal and the backside of my penis was pressed into the rim of the urinal and had pressed my urethra shut. I went to piss and it hurt really bad and my piss came out pink. That’s my hematuria story.
> 
> Also, is he on a blood thinner by chance.


Thanks for sharing your story.
No, he's not on a blood thinner. He's not on any medication.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

so_sweet said:


> A few days ago, my husband forgot to flush the toilet and I saw pink urine. He says he isn't in any pain and that it's never happened before.
> 
> Has any other man here experienced this? Also, does pink urine always mean there's blood in the urine?
> 
> I'm worried but it seems like my husband isn't taking this very seriously.


Yes, I have. 

Once was a UTI and it hurt like hell. Medicine cleared it up within a couple days.

Another time was following a prostate exam where the doctor felt a little too hard! The second time, it didn't hurt and cleared up within a few days.

Hopes this helps.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Tell your husband that the guy from the marriage forum you participate on, that has bladder cancer, is telling you, to tell him to go give the Goddamn urine sample for testing and a cytology analysis. 
When he rolls his eyes and says, "I don't have cancer." Tell him the forum guy told you, that was exactly his response as well. And he was wrong.

I hope your husband is right. But ... there is only one way to confirm that. Get the friggin test done.

I, like most men, tend to seriously downplay any potential health issue that doesn't involve a severed limb, or debilitating pain.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Has he been yet?


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

Deejo said:


> Tell your husband that the guy from the marriage forum you participate on, that has bladder cancer, is telling you, to tell him to go give the Goddamn urine sample for testing and a cytology analysis.
> When he rolls his eyes and says, "I don't have cancer." Tell him the forum guy told you, that was exactly his response as well. And he was wrong.
> 
> I hope your husband is right. But ... there is only one way to confirm that. Get the friggin test done.
> ...


@Deejo , I'm so sorry to hear you have bladder cancer. I feel so sad that you're going through this. I wish you well.

I called my husband and told him what you said in your post. He is going tomorrow morning to the lab to give a urine sample. When his doctor receives the results, hubby will go in to see the doctor and things will be taken from there. I will go with him to the doctor's appointment and I'll ask about a cytology analysis--thank-you for mentioning that. 

I think your post really drove the message home for my husband because he immediately agreed to go give a urine sample tomorrow morning.

Thank-you.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Deejo said:


> Tell your husband that the guy from the marriage forum you participate on, that has bladder cancer, is telling you, to tell him to go give the Goddamn urine sample for testing and a cytology analysis.
> When he rolls his eyes and says, "I don't have cancer." Tell him the forum guy told you, that was exactly his response as well. And he was wrong.
> 
> I hope your husband is right. But ... there is only one way to confirm that. Get the friggin test done.
> ...


Best advice.

I hope things go well for you brother.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

In Absentia said:


> Has he been yet?


He's going tomorrow morning to give a urine sample. He will go see his doctor when the doctor receives the results. Thanks for asking.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

I want to thank everyone in this thread. With all of your helpful posts and me staying on hubby's case about taking this seriously, he's taking the matter seriously now. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

so_sweet said:


> I want to thank everyone in this thread. With all of your helpful posts and me staying on hubby's case about taking this seriously, he's taking the matter seriously now.
> 
> Thanks again everyone.


Will be thinking of you both tomorrow and hope the tests are all normal.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> Will be thinking of you both tomorrow and hope the tests are all normal.


Thank-you so much. 
I'm not sure how long it will take for his doctor to receive the urine sample results and if any further testing will happen, but when I have an update, I'll post it. Thanks again.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

so_sweet said:


> A few days ago, my husband forgot to flush the toilet and I saw pink urine. He says he isn't in any pain and that it's never happened before.
> 
> Has any other man here experienced this? Also, does pink urine always mean there's blood in the urine?
> 
> I'm worried but it seems like my husband isn't taking this very seriously.


Sounds like blood in the urine. But don't panic. It may be stones.


----------



## plastow (Jan 4, 2022)

so_sweet said:


> A few days ago, my husband forgot to flush the toilet and I saw pink urine. He says he isn't in any pain and that it's never happened before.
> 
> Has any other man here experienced this? Also, does pink urine always mean there's blood in the urine?
> 
> I'm worried but it seems like my husband isn't taking this very seriously.


it could be many things.but as some things start with blood in the urine it pays to check it out.prostate cancer being one.kidnay stones another.it does not hurt to find out but may save his life.i had similar and ended up having prostate cancer with absolutely no symtoms.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

plastow said:


> it could be many things.but as some things start with blood in the urine it pays to check it out.prostate cancer being one.kidnay stones another.it does not hurt to find out but may save his life.i had similar and ended up having prostate cancer with absolutely no symtoms.


Thanks for your post. 
I'm sorry to hear about the prostate cancer. How are you doing now? I hope you are well.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

@so_sweet: Any diagnosis yet on your husband's pink pee? Treatment plan?


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Rus47 said:


> @so_sweet: Any diagnosis yet on your husband's pink pee? Treatment plan?


Trump cure? Make him drink bleach... only joking!


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

In Absentia said:


> Trump cure? Make him drink bleach... only joking!


It’s often repeated as truth but where did he ever say that?

He mentioned injecting disinfectant but he never said bleach.










The Effect of Povidone-Iodine Nasal Spray on Nasopharyngeal SARS-CoV-2 Viral Load: A Randomized Control Trial - PubMed


2 Laryngoscope, 132:2089-2095, 2022.




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





That is an article about using Intra nasal injections of iodine to reduce viral loads. Now you might argue that isn’t an injection but it meets the definition of the word.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

CallingDrLove said:


> It’s often repeated as truth but where did he ever say that?
> 
> He mentioned injecting disinfectant but he never said bleach.
> 
> ...


Bleach is a disinfectant and it can be technically injected, as long as it does in low enough concentration.
They also used to inject UV rays through an endoscope.

Liberals were just being reactive in their ridicule without really understanding what he was saying.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

jonty30 said:


> Bleach is a disinfectant and it can be technically injected, as long as it does in low enough concentration.
> They also used to inject UV rays through an endoscope.
> 
> Liberals were just being reactive in their ridicule without really understanding what he was saying.


If Joe Biden had said they exact same words the media would have been saying how innovative he was and how this needs to be researched.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

CallingDrLove said:


> If Joe Biden had said they exact same words the media would have been saying how innovative he was and how this needs to be researched.


I doubt it...


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

In Absentia said:


> I doubt it...


Still waiting for you to show me where Trump ever said drink bleach.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

CallingDrLove said:


> Still waiting for you to show me where Trump ever said drink bleach.


Ah, didn't realise you were asking me... hold on... 

I don't think he said it himself (it was part of a study?), but I remember reading this at the time... no idea if Politico is biased...

_Trump introduced Bill Bryan, head of science and technology at the Department of Homeland Security. “He’s going to be talking about how the virus reacts in sunlight,” the president said. “Wait ‘til you hear the numbers.”

As Bryan spoke, charts were displayed behind him about surface temperatures and virus half-lives. He preached, rather presciently, for people to “move activities outside” and then detailed ongoing studies involving disinfectants. “We tested bleach,” he said at one point. “I can tell you that bleach will kill the virus in five minutes.”_









It’s been exactly one year since Trump suggested injecting bleach. We’ve never been the same.


It was wild in the moment. In time, it came to symbolize the chaotic nature of the presidency and the early Covid fight.




www.politico.com





But...









Fact-check: Did Trump tell people to drink bleach to kill the coronavirus?


This piece was originally published on PolitiFact.com on June 11, 2020 Joe Biden : On COVID-19, Donald Trump said...



eu.statesman.com





So, it seems that he wasn't as mad as Boris...


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

In Absentia said:


> Ah, didn't realise you were asking me... hold on...
> 
> I don't think he said it himself (it was part of a study?), but I remember reading this at the time... no idea if Politico is biased...
> 
> ...


so he didn’t say it and I linked to research studies on injecting disinfectants to decrease viral load. Maybe he wasn’t as stupid as everyone acts like.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

The sunlight thing is also him blabbering and mis-stating actual research about using light sources inserted into the body. Someone told him the TL;DR he picked up one or two words and said it.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

CallingDrLove said:


> so he didn’t say it and I linked to research studies on injecting disinfectants to decrease viral load. Maybe he wasn’t as stupid as everyone acts like.


I still don't see how you can put the two together. His scientist showed the trials not him. That doesn't make him intelligent. Anyway, I don't really give a rat's arse about your mad president. It's a shame he is not around any more because, like Boris, his entertaining value was immense... let's hope he gets re-elected next time... now, where's my bleach?


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

Rus47 said:


> @so_sweet: Any diagnosis yet on your husband's pink pee? Treatment plan?


He didn't go the next morning to give the urine sample like I said he was going to in a post earlier but he did go on Friday last week, so we don't know the results yet. It was really nice of you to ask, thank-you.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

so_sweet said:


> He didn't go the next morning to give the urine sample like I said he was going to in a post earlier


You need to improve your nagging about his health. My wife can give you lessons if necessary. She is relentless lol


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Rus47 said:


> You need to improve your nagging about his health. My wife can give you lessons if necessary. She is relentless lol


it’s a fine balancing act


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

In Absentia said:


> I doubt it...


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

In Absentia said:


> Trump cure? Make him drink bleach... only joking!


*MODERATOR WARNING*:- Someone is concerned about a potentially very seriously medical condition and you make an asinine joke which was based on a deliberate misrepresentation of something Donald Trump was reported to have said?

You should be ashamed of yourself. 

And thanks for creating a bloody pointless threadjack.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Rus47 said:


> You need to improve your nagging about his health. My wife can give you lessons if necessary. She is relentless lol


My wife has many qualifications. One of which is a nurse, so I get away with nothing!

@so_sweet It could even be a UTI because, despite a common impression, men can also get UTIs.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

MattMatt said:


> @so_sweet It could even be a UTI because, despite a common impression, men can also get UTIs.


Indeed. BPH ( pretty common with males over 40) easily causes UTIs. I had them about every few months in my mid-forties until got a resection to bore out the plumbing. Male plumbing is problematic over 40 in many ways.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> *MODERATOR WARNING*:- Someone is concerned about a potentially very seriously medical condition and you make an asinine joke which was based on a deliberate misrepresentation of something Donald Trump was reported to have said?
> 
> You should be ashamed of yourself.
> 
> And thanks for creating a bloody pointless threadjack.


Apologies to @so_sweet for the inappropriate joke and threadjack. I t was silly of me. I hope I haven't caused too much annoyance.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

In Absentia said:


> Apologies to @so_sweet for the inappropriate joke and threadjack. I t was silly of me. I hope I haven't caused too much annoyance.


@In Absentia , apology not necessary, but thank-you.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

@so_sweet, not meaning to be a nag . But if he put in the sample last Friday, the result should have been available by now. Particularly if it was blood in the urine. Every urologist I have ever used had a device on site to determine blood in urine yes or no. Consider nagging the urologist's office.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Rus47 said:


> @so_sweet, not meaning to be a nag . But if he put in the sample last Friday, the result should have been available by now. Particularly if it was blood in the urine. Every urologist I have ever used had a device on site to determine blood in urine yes or no. Consider nagging the urologist's office.


Sample in lab Friday. Lab doesn't work Saturday or Sunday, start working on samples on Monday, results Wednesday or Thursday of this week?

If any later than Thursday (tomorrow) I would be checking with them.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

MattMatt said:


> Sample in lab Friday. Lab doesn't work Saturday or Sunday, start working on samples on Monday, results Wednesday or Thursday of this week?
> 
> If any later than Thursday (tomorrow) I would be checking with them,


My uroligists always took the sample in office, put it in machine, told me when doctor entered the exam room. They could determine infection yes/no, pH, blood yes/no. Maybe Canada is different.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Rus47 said:


> My uroligists always took the sample in office, put it in machine, told me when doctor entered the exam room. They could determine infection yes/no, pH, blood yes/no. Maybe Canada is different.


In the UK it's vastly different. The urologist sends the sample to a central lab (usually bot not alwayhs within a hospital) and they test it.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

Rus47 said:


> @so_sweet, not meaning to be a nag . But if he put in the sample last Friday, the result should have been available by now. Particularly if it was blood in the urine. Every urologist I have ever used had a device on site to determine blood in urine yes or no. Consider nagging the urologist's office.


He went to a lab on Friday to give the urine sample and they said about week for results, but could be longer, and they will send the results to hubby's doctor and the doctor will call hubby.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

so_sweet said:


> He went to a lab on Friday to give the urine sample and they said about week for results, but could be longer, and they will send the results to hubby's doctor and the doctor will call hubby.


I can buy test strips at the drugstore here to test for UTI and Blood in urine ( and 8 other parameters ). I can walk in a local pharmacy and have a test done on the spot ( using their generic test strips ). 
*Multistix 10 SG Urine Test Strips* for example.

Ok, so in another week you ought to hear the results. If it isn't pink anymore then the cause may have corrected itself. No more beet juice for hubby


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

Rus47 said:


> Ok, so in another week you ought to hear the results. If it isn't pink anymore then the cause may have corrected itself.


It was only pink that one time, it hasn't happened again. And, yep, I think we should know the results in about a week.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

It’s literally a dipstick that you dip in the urine and read the results. There are also automated machines but in its most simple form it’s just a dipstick. When I was on my nephrology rotation in residency we used to have collect urine samples from our patients and we’d all meet in the lab with multiple containers of urine in our white coats and do the tests ourself.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

CallingDrLove said:


> It’s literally a dipstick that you dip in the urine and read the results. There are also automated machines but in its most simple form it’s just a dipstick. When I was on my nephrology rotation in residency we used to have collect urine samples from our patients and we’d all meet in the lab with multiple containers of urine in our white coats and do the tests ourself.


Is it really that simple of a test? 
I'm going to call the lab in the morning to see what's going on.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

so_sweet said:


> Is it really that simple of a test?
> I'm going to call the lab in the morning to see what's going on.


Depends if they are doing cultures as well, that takes time.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

so_sweet said:


> Is it really that simple of a test?
> I'm going to call the lab in the morning to see what's going on.


Yeah, you should know by now if it needs further investigation.
The only reason to not have the results by now is because you are in queue because of the number of tests they are processing.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

The lab sent the results to hubby's doctor, so just waiting for a call from the doctor with the results.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

so_sweet said:


> The lab sent the results to hubby's doctor, so just waiting for a call from the doctor with the results.


Knowing medicine today, there's a 100 person long chain of command that must see those results first.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

so_sweet said:


> The lab sent the results to hubby's doctor, so just waiting for a call from the doctor with the results.


Usually if there is an issue, the doctor calls immediately. Non issue, they call when have the time.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

Hubby is okay! Thank-you everyone for all of your posts!


----------

